# Late season photos



## SotaKiller (Nov 25, 2010)

These are just a few photos we took while hunting late seaon honkers! Overall an amazing time and great hunts!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice pictures Sota!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

nice pictures... How many decoys you running?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Very nice, wish I could do that. Mine never turn out


----------



## SotaKiller (Nov 25, 2010)

We were useing anywhere from 5dozen to 7dozen decoys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice pics!


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

Love the pics. Did you put your spread in a "j" pattern and did the geese land right in front of your blinds. We run about the same amount of decoys and I am afraid of spreading them out that much. Sorry for all of the ? Just curious.

DZ


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## SotaKiller (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks! And yes we always spread each decoy 5-7ft apart to make the spread look bigger and it makes it easier for larger flocks of geese to land in the decoys. It's worked out great for us! Give it a shot and see if you can tell a difference!


----------



## Jordan Keil (Feb 3, 2011)

those are some awesome pics man


----------



## Jordan Keil (Feb 3, 2011)

SotaKiller said:


> Thanks! And yes we always spread each decoy 5-7ft apart to make the spread look bigger and it makes it easier for larger flocks of geese to land in the decoys. It's worked out great for us! Give it a shot and see if you can tell a difference!


That looks really good, we usually leave ours a tighter in the snow but that looks super real. How many dekes is that about?


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome pics man, and that dog looks like all business!!! :beer:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Do you work for Habitat Flats or go down there as clients?

That lodge they have down there looks sick from the pics!!


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

What state were you hunting? great photos, Super bag of birds, dosent get any better than that, our snow in wa, was like solid ice at the end of year.. bob :beer:


----------

